# Slingshot



## jimkrum (Aug 20, 2014)

How to make a wooden slingshot for fun in step by step


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Jim. A nice little project and you show some good skills but I think some of our members will want to discuss the safety issues I saw on your video.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

He doesn't think much of his fingers.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't think I've ever seen fingies so close to the whirlies...

Nice slingshot, loved the forms you made, however...I can't imagine you would want to broadcast the lack of safety precautions...

I'm guessing you've handled all the equipment in the video for many years...but I got the chills watching your fingers so close to blade and bit.

The only safe piece of equipment seemed to be the planer...but no pushing device was apparent.

I would guess you would not want to promote how you handle the equipment...might you want to say a few words to newbies and oldies alike...?

This Forum is pretty serious about shop and tool safety...there's even a special sub-forum on "Shop Safety"...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Welcome to the forum Jim. A nice little project and you show some good skills but I think some of our members will want to discuss the safety issues I saw on your video.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sif2Vrv1GtM


Thank you, Chuck. I thought it was just me:surprise:

Welcome to the forum Jim


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Jim . Looks like you built a home made CNC too , nice .

As for your fingers , I was cringing more than once :surprise:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

James...
put the thread down and step back...
these are illegal in your neck of the woods....


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

I noticed his fingernails were pretty short!


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

That slingshot would be so strong......you could really hurt somebody with that. While I do agree that from the ultra safety conscious world we live in, it looked to me that he was very adept at working with them. I do think that the form concept as applied the way you did has many potential applications way beyond that. Laminated anything can be extremely strong.......

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bryan Rocker said:


> That slingshot would be so strong......you could really hurt somebody with that.


or yourself when the superglue bond lets go and you tear a chunk of your face loose or trash your eye...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Bryan Rocker said:


> That slingshot would be so strong......you could really hurt somebody with that. While I do agree that from the ultra safety conscious world we live in, it looked to me that he was very adept at working with them. I do think that the form concept as applied the way you did has many potential applications way beyond that. Laminated anything can be extremely strong.......
> 
> Thanks for sharing


I think it would be stronger yet if one piece in the middle didn't break


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

My fingers started bleeding just watching it. :crying: We want you to make more good videos so please please follow all safety rules. Well at least some of them.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Jim, Welcome. I just had to put my hands in my pockets when watching you. I notice you protect your ears, though. Be safe.


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice slingshot I have made a few but usually use a good piece of hard wood or even some 3/4 ply and cut them out on the scroll or band saw.
Not too sure about the super glue the bands are usually tied on.

For everything you want to know about the slingshots visit the slingshotforum 

http://slingshotforum.com/


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

herrwood said:


> For everything you want to know about the slingshots visit the slingshotforum
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/


Dang Ed... some of those slingshots are real works of art!!! I've bookmarked the site, thanks!!!

Bill


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Dang Ed... some of those slingshots are real works of art!!! I've bookmarked the site, thanks!!!
> 
> Bill


don't look now, WTB there'll be a movement afoot in short order...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jim.


----------

